# Theodore Agrippa D'Aubigne



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Theodore Agrippa D'Aubigne, French Huguenot (February 8, 1552 -- April 29, 1630) was a reknowned poet, historian and soldier. Some of his descendants were quite notable men of faith too. 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> J.H.M. D'Aubigne was himself born in Geneva, the child of French Protestant parents, and pastored a French Reformed Church in Hamburg, Germany. His ancestor Theodore Agrippa D'Aubigne was a famous Huguenot historian in the sixteenth century. Robert Dabney, the famous Southern Presbyterian, is a descendant of this family too. The Lord certainly blessed this family line to the edification of the church.


----------

